# Lightweight 24" Wheelset?



## kylerodland (Dec 12, 2007)

My son is still on a 20" bike but I'm thinking about the future and 24". I bought a great lightweight 20" wheelset for his current bike on Aliexpress, found the link on a great thread here. I did some searching around for a 24" equivalent but come up empty handed. Anyone know of a lightweight 24" wheelset that doesn't break the bank? Or is the only option a Stans Crest custom build? Happy to order through Aliexpress, eBay, etc...


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

What do you consider lightweight?

These are an option: https://spawncycles.com/brood-tr27-24-wheelset

They also have rims. The stans with some light hubs and spokes is probably going to be tough to beat. I got my 26in 355's down to about 1250g with DT240 hubs and sapim spokes but it's not a budget build by any stretch of imagination.

Trailcraft used to sell a 1500g set but I can't find them individually on their site anymore, so not sure if they're still doing it.


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Just picked up a Woom Off 5. The 24” wheels on it are pretty light (whole bike is 19 lbs), but I don’t have a number to proved. Running 24x2.35 racing ralphs. Might be worth seeing if you can order a wheel set from them. Won’t be as light as a custom crest set, but quite a decent set for the price.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Check with Trailcraft. They used to sell the Pineridge with Alex wheels that were light and good to go for tubeless but wouldn't smash your bank account too bad.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

What's your budget? I know a guy that does a killer set of Stans Crests. Full custom. Sapim lazer spokes and nipples, Bitex hubs (boost or non.. these are pretty decent hubs), 28 or 32h, taped for tubeless etc. 450$ shipped. I think that's a hell of a value considering they are 650$+ new and customized. They will have solid resale value of prob 350$ too. About 1280g depending on number of spokes.


----------



## MidnightFattie (Jun 13, 2017)

Food for thought - have you considered building your own wheels?

There is a bit of an investment in getting a nice wheelstand and perhaps a tension meter (not necessary but helpful for noobs). The process is daunting at first, but if you can follow directions and get the right length spokes, it's pretty much fool proof. Best part about it is that it's very rewarding. It's a nice thing to do at night, maybe with a beverage or two.

I used the Roger Musson Professional Guide to Wheel Building e-book with great results. All the wheels I've built have been holding up well to this Dad-bod casing jumps, crashing at the skate park, etc.

Recently I watched this video which is the holy grail as far as I'm concerned. If you've watched Ali Clarkson ride (or Danny Macaskill, since he builds Danny's wheels), and the abuse he puts his rims through, you know that this is a method that has been put to the test under the harshest conditions. I'm pretty excited to do the tensioning tips in this video on my next build.


----------



## kylerodland (Dec 12, 2007)

MidnightFattie said:


> Food for thought - have you considered building your own wheels?
> 
> There is a bit of an investment in getting a nice wheelstand and perhaps a tension meter (not necessary but helpful for noobs). The process is daunting at first, but if you can follow directions and get the right length spokes, it's pretty much fool proof. Best part about it is that it's very rewarding. It's a nice thing to do at night, maybe with a beverage or two.
> 
> ...


My first inclination is always to build a pair of wheels. I've done it for years. I was just wondering if there was a pre-built wheelset out there that is just as light as a custom setup for way less, like the 20" AliExpress wheels I got. I was going to build the 20" wheels and it was going to cost me about $300 for a 1200g wheelset, which I thought was pretty rad. Then I found out that the AliExpress wheelset was the same weight and was $100 (shipped). I can totally build a set of Stans, Some light hubs, and a low spoke count with butted spokes but just trying to see if the illusive weight weenie 24" budget wheelset will show itself before I start collecting hubs and rims.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I get parents all the time asking for 24" wheels for their kids. Usually, it's Stan's Crests but I've also done some SunRingle' Rynolites when they want something wider. Not the lightest, though. 
I usually use Bike Hub Store hubs and a nice, double butted spoke.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

It's worth noting that the reason why there are so many cheap 20" wheelsets on Aliexpress is likely that folding bikes with 20" wheels are popular in Asia.

About a year or so ago there were a bunch of reasonably priced light 24" wheelsets when Islabikes exited the US market and cleared out a bunch of stock on eBay, but the opportunity for that seems to have passed.


----------



## AnotherRandomPoser (Nov 23, 2019)

FWIW I have a pair of Islabikes 24 inch wheels for sale, but they're 1700g total, which may or may not be an upgrade for you.


----------

